# Used Delta Jet Lock Fence - good choice?



## petercrowell (Mar 30, 2016)

My post seeking advice for a table saw purchase got me looking around for used fences. 

I found a used Delta Jet Lock and I'm wondering: 

If it's in excellent shape, what's a good offer to make? (Seller has not named a price). 

Is this a good upgrade from the stock fence on a Craftsman 113.298240? (I'd also have to drive a good distance to get it.)

Will it fit the craftsman 113.298240?

More info from the seller: 
"It's in usable condition. The front Rail scale is readable, but it does have a cut in it probably from the previous owner. Also the fence itself has saw marks on face again from the previous owner but still works. For the age and style of fence it slides particularly well. Of course with any older item it could use some TLC."

Thanks!


----------



## Kansas Gary (Nov 13, 2014)

It would help if you posted a picture of what exactly you are looking at.... Delta Jet Lock does nothing for me.


----------



## petercrowell (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for your response, Kansas Gary, but I've actually decided not to pursue this fence. 

Thanks again.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

smart move. look for a Vega or a delta T2. much better fences.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

toolguy1000 said:


> smart move. look for a Vega or a delta T2. much better fences.


My immediate thoughts exactly when I read he passed on it as that was worst fence I ever had!


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

The jetlock fence would be an improvement, but probably not the final solution....they have their issues too.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Agreed. The OEM jet lock on the unisaw i refurbed and sold was dead on accurate and repeatable, once properly aligned. But a good t-square fence is an improvement that's worth the effort.u


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

toolguy1000 said:


> Agreed. The OEM jet lock on the unisaw i refurbed and sold was dead on accurate and repeatable, once properly aligned. But a good t-square fence is an improvement that's worth the effort.u


I tried one at a friends shop on an older Unisaw (when they were still dark gray) and that one worked well however I could never get mine accurate nor repeatable no matter what I did (it was brand new with the saw back in the late 80's). Delta replaced the front rail and then the head thinking something might be bent/misaligned but it never did work properly so I just gave it away and got the Unifence.


----------



## petercrowell (Mar 30, 2016)

Thanks for the additional info everyone.


----------

